# New to the board



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

High guys, I found this site a couple weeks ago and have been looking around. I finely signed up and just want to say there are some great bait makers here. I know most of you guys are from Ohio but I'm not too far away over in West Virginia. I'll try and post up some of my work this afternoon.


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Here are a few of my recent paints.

9" Body









Just playing around with these. 6" bodies



























"The pink Panther" Painted for a birthday gift.


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice work. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the board. Once you build some you will be hooked... And i see you are already.. great lures.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Very nice lures! Welcome to the site.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome! And nice work!


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Here are a couple spinners I threw together last night while watching some basketball.

Limetruse flash skirt with #8 chart/red laser DPI blades.









Purple flash skirt with silver #8 flutted indiana blades.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome Spinner: and another CRAFTSMAN displays some VERY FINE work! Looks GOOD to me ! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes another new guy with beautiful work. Keep it up.


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for kind words. Here are a few more. Been working on them a lot with all the rain and high muddy water. Can't wait to get them wet.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice work


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job and welcome to OGF!!! Keep up the good work and keep posting!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful work spinnerbayt. This forum has inspired me and I am definitely in the trial and error period. I'm only 10 miles from Wheeling in eastern ohio. We have relatives in Petersburg W.Va and visit often. I love fishing the Potomac River down there. Beautiful country!!!!!


----------

